# Linux friert ein und reagiert auf gar nichst mehr...



## StefanR (9. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir am WE ne SUSE 9.2 Dis. von Suse runtergeladen, die irgendwie regelmäßig einfriert. Egal was ich mache ob nun im Editro rumbastel oder im Inet Surfe er friert ein.

Symptome sind: der Mauszeiger friert in der aktuellen Form ein, dass heißt ist die Uhr zu sehen, habe ich die Uhr. Ja und ich kann denn absolut nichts mehr machen weder KDE schließen noch den Rechner neustarten (außer ich drücke meinen POWERKNOPF).

Kennt das Problem einer, bin echt am verzweifeln, weil das so echt keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## RedWing (9. November 2004)

> weder KDE schließen noch den Rechner neustarten (außer ich drücke meinen POWERKNOPF).



Hast du mal versucht auf ein adres tty zu wechseln,


```
Strg+Alt+F1
```
 zum Beispiel, wenn das noch geht liegt es nicht am Linux sondern
an der Konfiguration deines X Servers bzw deines Windowmanagers.


//edit 


> außer ich drücke meinen POWERKNOPF).


Wenn obiges noch geht ist es noch lange kein Grund den Powerknoopf zu drücken
Ein kurzes 

```
killall X
```
im tty1 reicht vollkommen aus um den xserver neu zu starten und ich glaub das geht
a weng schneller als jedesmal den Rechner neu zu booten

Ausserdem würdfe ich es erstmal falls obiges zutrifft mit einer Neuinstallation des Window-
managers und wenns hart auf hart kommt des XServers versuchen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## StefanR (9. November 2004)

Hallo, danke erstmal für deine Antwort ich werde wohl den Window Manager neu installieren, kennst du zufällig Quellen wo das mal nen bissel beschrieben ist?


----------



## RedWing (9. November 2004)

Ich kenn mich mit kde nur unzureichend aus da ich selber den Windowmaker verwende...
Aber ich würd einfach mal im yast die kde3base reinstallieren...

//edit Option 2: Einen andren Windowmanager probieren: z.B. Gnome ist glaub ich sehr kde
ähnlich...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## 4men (9. November 2004)

Hi

ich würde gern wissen ob auf der Tastatur die zwei LED's für NumLock und ScrollLock blinken wenn er einfriert?
Denn wenn das so ist brauchts du einen anderen Kernel den du bei Suse normal ganz einfach über yast einspielen kannst.

mfg Christian


----------

